# Looking to talk to British Expats for Channel 4 Documentary on Thailand



## christian.up

Hello All,

My name is Christian Cerami, I am a researcher at the TV production company Thumbs Up Productions. Thumbs Up Productions is a small, boutique independent company based in London. We make a variety of programmes ranging from documentaries to crime programme to reality shows. At the moment we are developing a channel 4 documentary about British expats in the beautiful Thailand, specifically Pattaya and Chang Mai. 

This documentary is going to be a fun and exciting look at how retired British expats get a second shot at life and whether they have any difficulty in adjusting to the Thai culture. As well as the talking to British expats we will be looking at the economic and physical benefits of living in ‘the land of smiles’.

I would like to know if any current British expats living in Thailand would be willing to talk with me about there experience living there and their motivations for moving.

If you would be interested in sharing your experience please contact me via private message with a little bit about yourself - how long you have been in Thailand, why you moved, where your from in the UK and your email and I will get back to you within the next few days.

I look forward to hearing from you,

Thank you, 

Christian Cerami 

Development Researcher


----------

